# 4 Years/$64M for Joe Johnson..?



## ATLien

Does that sound like too much?

From the AJC


> In fact, no one seems to know which way JJ is leaning since the Hawks extended their offer for an extension. We’ve already talked about the figures (4-years, $62-$64 million range). It’s a huge decision and JJ has time, it’s not like he has to decide this minute. So I didn’t expect his process to be sped up just for our sake. If nothing shakes (one way or the other) by the start of training camp … then it might be time to start wondering what the heck is going on.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I'm ok with it, the guy is extremely talented and since he's joined the franchise we've enjoyed a fantastic turnaround. I know I am very grateful for what he's done for this ball club, I can't imagine the front office feels any different.


----------



## vinsanity77

I seriously believe JJ is really underrated these days. I've always felt he is Lebron-lite, simply because he can do so many things on the court like Lebron, although he is not as physically intimidating as Lebron is. Hey, almost every franchise has a player that receives near max salary. JJ deserves it for his hawks


----------



## BlakeJesus

Yeah he is pretty underrated, but it's partially his fault. People are starting to recognize his good regular seasons, but he really had a chance to put himself on a new level if he could have had a great postseason. Hopefully next year he can do this, but I'm happy that the Hawks realize he's worth the money.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

not sure about that, he is only a second tier star


----------



## HB

He's not 16 mill underrated, neither is he worth that much. Brandon Roy isn't making that much is he, and he's arguably better or equal to JJ. This is overpaying and this will bite them in the rear.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If I were Johnson, I'd say, "Thanks, please keep the offer on the table into the offseason, but I'd like to explore my other options this summer."

So many teams are going to have caproom that will be willing to give him a similar deal. I think it'd be in his own best interest to become a FA this summer. He'll definitely be able to get a deal that averages just over $15m per year from some other team.


----------



## BlakeJesus

HB said:


> He's not 16 mill underrated, neither is he worth that much. Brandon Roy isn't making that much is he, and he's arguably better or equal to JJ. This is overpaying and this will bite them in the rear.


Roy is getting the maximum contract allowed.


----------



## Dissonance

Damian Necronamous said:


> If I were Johnson, I'd say, "Thanks, please keep the offer on the table into the offseason, but I'd like to explore my other options this summer."
> 
> So many teams are going to have caproom that will be willing to give him a similar deal. I think it'd be in his own best interest to become a FA this summer. He'll definitely be able to get a deal that averages just over $15m per year from some other team.


Not if the cap goes down dramatically as they're saying. Only those 2-3 teams that'll have almost *nothing *on their books could give him more, but with no talent, it's a less than ideal situation. 


16M is nice raise from his old deal. It's on par with his talent. I think only reason to expore other options is for an even more of a winning situation but with potential slight less money.


----------



## Dre

This is a bit out of his true range but if you don't give it to him someone else will and you'll look like the same old Hawks.

Depending on how Teague and Horford develop there's a chance this team can be good enough to compete to come out of the east in a couple years, but not without Johnson.

16 a year isn't bad at all. Every good wing player is going to be "overpaid". He's better than Lewis and look how much Orlando paid for him.


----------



## Zuca

Not a bad deal. Sign him to an extension!


----------



## BlakeJesus

Joe Johnson is an extremely talented and versatile player. Not only that, he raised this team up from nothing. As for the immediate future he's the perfect fit next to a player like Bibby. Joe Johnson is an incredible physical specimen that can help his team win in a lot of ways because he's a multifaceted talent. He can handle the ball, he can shoot three's, he can take it to the hoop, he can make the right pass, he's a relatively good rebounder, he's got a huge size advantage on most players, he's smart, and he's reliable for the most part. There was no reason not to give him this contract. This team is going to be competing for years to come with it's young core, so it makes sense for him too.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Anybody think that if he would have played a little better in the playoffs, he would have gotten a little more pay? Seems like a pretty generous contract as it is, just food for thought.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

not much more really, 16 / year is generous as hell


----------



## c_dog

it's a fair contract. joe johnson definitely needs to play with more consistency in the playoffs. a lot of good players rise to the occasion in the post season but jj just doesn't bring that intensity into the playoffs at all. a guy of his caliber should be dominant in the playoffs if he plays with half the intensity of al horford.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Yeah I agree, I would really like to see him step his game up come playoff time. Not only would it help his individual status, but it would notch this team a few more W's which is invaluable in the playoffs. He's got the ability, and I fully expect to see him apply it this year. This is a dangerous team, and I expect results in this years playoffs.


----------

